# What do you come up with?



## renifejn (Sep 15, 2008)

Inpt subsequent visit--


Pt seen and data reviewed on combined CVS/ICU/Card rounds.  Telemetry reviewed?  Pt is a 6 mo old with DORV/VSD/PS s/p repair who also has adrenal insufficiency/CAH.  His course has been complicated by atrial tachycardia and a wide complex tachycardia that converted to VF with DC Cardioversion.  He was initally treated w/ an amiodarone gtt, but was transitioned to propranolol on Monday.  His telemetry shows NSR w/ occasioinal PVC's.  HR is appropriate, recommend continue propranolol at current dose.


99231?


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Sep 15, 2008)

*99231*

I would agree, yes, 99231.

There's not enough history here to give credit, a one-system exam (CV), and straightforward MDM (review 1 test, med mgmt, 1 established problem-stable).


----------

